# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Het geheim van afvallen/afslanken zit tussen je oren

## Afslankdieetplan

Afslanken zit tussen je oren.
Dit heb ik ervaren tijdens het volgen van een nieuw afslank concept.
Met dit concept ben ik 20 tot 30 killo afgevallen in 10 maanden.
Ik hoop dat mensen die leiden aan een overgewicht het zelfde keuze nemen als ik heb gedaan.
Want dit concept heeft mijn leven veranderd.

----------


## shakessa

wat dat betreft behoor ik tot de gelukkigen ik ben altijd veel te zwaar geweest maar toen ik in de overgang raakte begon ik af te vallen terwijl ik eigenlijk meer eet dan ooit tevoor maar ik ben in een jaar tijd van 110 kilo naar maar 58 kilo gegaan en ik heb er niks aan gedaan het ging vanzelf maar door mijn verleden weet ik hoe moeilijk het is om van over gewicht af te komen dus ik prijs me echt gelukkig dat ik nu kan eten wat ik wil zonder dat ik aankom maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het atijd zo gemakkelijk was ik heb zelfs anorexia gehad als tiener maar nu kan ik eten wat ik wil en kom niks aan ik wilde datt het zo eenvoudig was voor iedereen in iedergeval veel sterkte met op gewicht blijven want dat is het moeilijkste want afvallen kan iedereen maar op je gewigt blijven dat is het moeilijks veel sterkte :Confused:

----------


## Adike

Afvallen en aankomen kan vele oorzaken hebben. Het wil niet altijd zeggen dat je te veel of te weinig eet. Ik ben aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen als hulpverlener.

----------

